
How ‘Snowball Earth’ volcanoes altered oceans to help kickstart animal life - jdnier
https://theconversation.com/how-snowball-earth-volcanoes-altered-oceans-to-help-kickstart-animal-life-53280
======
DrScump
"The resulting continents were clustered near the equator where there are
higher temperatures – resulting in increased evaporation of water from the
oceans"

What am I missing here? This makes no sense to me. If the continents are
clustered closer to the equator, then the oceans are at disproportionately
_higher_ latitudes, resulting in _less_ solar radiation reaching them and
making for _less_ evaporation.

Also, the link for "flush dissolved minerals via rivers into the oceans"
doesn't work.

